# Thunderstorm Fear



## newbie (Jan 19, 2009)

We had a pretty nasty storm here here just a few minutes ago. A tornado warning siren was sounding, and I was preparing to hid in my closet with my dogs and Indy (my little hedgie!) When i got her out of her house I noticed she was shaking, (the dogs were no where near her yet). I am not sure if it was because of the thunderstorm or the siren. It didn't take her long to settle down once I was holding her in her blanky, but am wondering if anyone else has heard of a hedgehog that is afraid of thunderstorms. I hope we don't have a bad season if she is.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Every animal i have and me as well r afraid of thunderstorms.
My dogs shake and try to get underneath me :lol: nothing i can do if god calls us home we are coming  
My hedgies take it better than my dogs do  but i can tell they are scared as well.
We had our power knocked off last nite by a bad storm  it was scary and it's storming now :!: summertime in the south :lol:


----------



## newbie (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Larry. I just felt so bad for her. From now on I know to get her and at least hold her. Usually by this time in Texas the storms are few and far between, but when they are bad, THEY ARE BAD!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

What I do for thunderstorms and the 4th of July ( and usually days before and after) is keep the radio on all night. That way they can't hear all the noise.

This is very important for new moms with babies.


----------

